# How much should a 9 week pyrenees weigh?



## Daizee

We recently bought a pyrenees puppy at a local poultry/livestock swap meet. My question is how much should a 9 week female weigh? She just seems much younger and smaller than we were expecting. She is about the size of a smaller sized cat. Thanks! Definitely under 10 pounds.


----------



## kalmara

Most larger breed pups are usually around 1kg for each week of age.
so at 9 weeks old she should be around 9 to 10kgs


----------



## mnn2501

9-10 kg's according to Google is 19-22 lbs.
so under 10# is about half of what it should weigh


----------



## Daizee

Thanks, that's what I was thinking!


----------



## DixyDoodle

When we brought our male home at 8 weeks, he was so heavy that we couldn't hold him in our arms for more than 5 min without it getting uncomfortable.  And definitely couldn't tuck him under one arm! So 20lbs sounds about right!


----------



## DixyDoodle

Do you have a picture of your great pyr? Are you thinking maybe it's not actually a pyr?


----------



## Rosepath

Having bought the pup at a swap meet there's no guarantee of being a GP, or purebred, but it would be wise to have a vet check out the pup. Parvo and other nasty diseases are a risk. Your vet would also be able to advise about nutrition for helping the pup grow well, whatever breed it turns out to be. GP's are pretty chunky puppies on the whole.


----------



## Gintoki

Daizee said:


> We recently bought a pyrenees puppy at a local poultry/livestock swap meet. My question is how much should a 9 week female weigh? She just seems much younger and smaller than we were expecting. She is about the size of a smaller sized cat. Thanks! Definitely under 10 pounds.


Howdy! Did the pup end up growing to full size? Were looking to purchase a pup from a breeder but pup had roundworms impairing its growth and is now worm free but only approx 10lbs.


----------



## altair

Yikes. Might not even be a GP.


----------



## Danaus29

The op hasn't signed in since a couple months after the post was made. I seriously doubt you'll get an answer.


----------

